
UX Design: A Chat with Prarthana Johnson, Head of Design at SoundCloud - abhshksingh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm3AUNQk_Fo
======
rheaverma
Great interview, inspiring.﻿

------
sashaedi
Good one.

